# Big Bear Twiggs County



## pic217 (Jan 6, 2017)

This is the biggest bear I have seen in Twiggs County, just thought I would share the video.


----------



## howboutthemdawgs (Jan 6, 2017)

Good lord. That thing is a belly dragger


----------



## wvdawg (Jan 6, 2017)

Wow - it has been feeding well!  Thanks for sharing the great footage!


----------



## 27metalman (Jan 7, 2017)

Yep, that is a big ole bear.  Looks like it's on the seefood diet... see food and eat it.


----------



## Broken Tine (Jan 13, 2017)

Great video!
That sucker is huge!


----------

